# Black mouth



## burgenotbird (Sep 3, 2016)

my juvenile eastern box tortoise' mouth is turning black.
I can't tell if it's just dirt that won't come off because I have her living in unfertilized topsoil.
I've read about mouth rot and she doesn't have the symptoms, and I can't find anything else about her mouth turning black/dark brown.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2016)

Mouth rot is cheesy looking yellow stuff inside the mouth.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 3, 2016)

most likely a poo eater


----------



## wellington (Sep 3, 2016)

Ewww, like dmmj said, might be a poop eater. Or eating the substrate. The poop won't hurt him, but if you see it pick it up before he does get it. If it's the substrate, you should try to find some that's safe but he won't eat.


----------

